
Dear Australian VC Firms and Startups - jonwestenberg
https://medium.com/life-learning/dear-australian-vc-firms-startups-37fc92af867d#.jk12h9lkw
======
ratfacemcgee
not related to the story at all, but when fishburners put that wall up with
all the quotes, it had so many spelling mistakes on it. if you look closely,
you can see little squares around some words, where they've printed the right
word and stuck it over it.

eg. the Steve Jobs quote was originally written "...drown out you're inner
voice"

~~~
jonwestenberg
Classic. That's an awesome story.

